# I want to report someone working illegaly in Australia



## ilovejae (Aug 8, 2017)

Please can anyone help me?
I want to report someone I knew from Malaysia, I'm from Malaysia as well.
I want her to get deported and make her back to Malaysia.


----------



## ilovejae (Aug 8, 2017)

I have full information of this person. Where she's working, how many hours she's working daily and all her personal information. She admitted she's working 17 hours daily to me in one of her message. Can this make DIAC take action immediately.


----------



## dejainc (Jun 23, 2013)

https://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Pages/Border-Watch.aspx?offenceType=immigration


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

DIBP do not take these matters lightly, I would imagine that it would be done pretty fast.

Out of curiosity are they working on farm? The illegals on border security are always working on farms.

The employer may also be employing other people illegally taking away jobs from people who can work legally. If you know the employer you can also report them to Fair Work Australia.


----------



## Thomas M Bete (Jun 29, 2018)

Hi there,and Australia Immigration officers.I would like to report Illegal migrations who also stayed and works in Sydney for more than 16 years.I do have contact numbers also name.I already reported for more than 6 months but no action at all from Immigration officer.We believe,that we concerns to keep Australia safe from Illegal migrations.I do have xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (as seen on Facebook with same name also) and xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx,all of them use whatsapp apps and they won't pickup the phone call from no number.So I need pay attention from all Immigration officers.And please forward my information to the Immigration officers or people who concern about this Illegal migrations.Many thanks


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

If you believe someone is living/working in Australia illegally, you an report them to DHA at :https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/immigration-and-citizenship-online-report

Please do NOT post the names or phone numbers of people, that is not allowed as per forum rules.


----------



## CCMS (Oct 10, 2013)

Thomas M Bete said:


> Hi there,and Australia Immigration officers.I would like to report Illegal migrations who also stayed and works in Sydney for more than 16 years.I do have contact numbers also name.I already reported for more than 6 months but no action at all from Immigration officer.We believe,that we concerns to keep Australia safe from Illegal migrations.I do have xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (as seen on Facebook with same name also) and xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx,all of them use whatsapp apps and they won't pickup the phone call from no number.So I need pay attention from all Immigration officers.And please forward my information to the Immigration officers or people who concern about this Illegal migrations.Many thanks


I hope no one has passed on the personal details you posted here, especially if it turns out that your accusations were unfounded. You cannot publicly expose people like this on a public forum.

As Maggie-May pointed out, there are appropriate channels through which you can report your suspicions.


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Step 1 - investigate your informant.


----------



## Thomas M Bete (Jun 29, 2018)

I reported already but no action at all from Immigration officer.


----------

